# فرص وظيفية في مدينة الرياض



## الغروووب (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*
مطلوب وظائف في المجالات التاليه 

موظف تخصص حاسب الي 

موظف خبره في مجال الكتب 
وذو معرفه بالحاسب 

في مدينة الرياض

للتفاصيل و الاستعلام
التواصل عبر الواتساب 

0541425028

التواصل مباشر على الرقم لعدم التواجد في الموقع 

​*


----------

